# Gear Review:  Patagonia Simple Guide Jacket



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2011)

Model:  2010/2011 Patagonia Men's Simple Guide Jacket

MSRP:  $119.00  (bought on clearance for much less)

Color:  Bali Blue


















As a gearhead, I have lots of softshells, including the Patagonia Guide Jacket and a North Face Apex Bionic jacket. The recurring problem: great for cold days and wearing around town, but not good for active pursuits in cool/mild temps and too warm for summer evenings. I also needed my lighter softshell to be water resistant and to pack down more than a traditional softshell. I saw this coat on clearance (in Bali Blue), did my research, and pulled the trigger. It was a good addition.

First, some folks say that this coat is not windproof. I would have to agree and add that it is highly wind resistant, but probably not windproof because the material is not woven as tightly as the Mountain Guide. That is good because it is lighter, packs down easier, and cooler. Bad because if it is really windy and chilly you may be cooler. But cold, windy weather is not why you buy this coat. You buy it for hiking on cool days, wearing on summer evenings, and for those mild spring skiing days or those skinning trips where you need something on over your polypro.

It is well built. All the seams were sewn well. The color is fun, but not screaming. It fits really well and looks sharp. I ordered an XL for layering underneath if needed.  The zipper garages and hem cords all work well and are well designed.  

I used it on a Labor Day Weekend trip to Bear Lake, Utah and Jackson Hole. It was perfect for the cool weekend. I also wore it on a couple hikes at Snowbird and it kept out the chill of the cool breeze at the summit and packed down in my small day pack when I got lower. Perfect.

One reviewer online commented that this was a great coat for traveling and I agree. On my last plane flights it worked great for the chilly plan and packed down when I needed it to.

A great lightweight softshell. I emphasize light weight. If you are looking for a lighter softshell, go for this. Just realize that this is thinner and lighter than traditional softshells.

*Pros:*

Well built and designed lightweight softshell;
Very good for those milder days and active trips where you need only some protection;
Great color and style.
*Cons:*

Hefty MSRP for such a light softshell;
Is not completely windproof, so plan accordingly;
Sized small.


----------

